# Getting the old lady out



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is just PERFECT!!!! She can still show them can't she! 

I love her name too! Give her a great big hug for me. I miss hugging my Max. Such a beautiful girl, having a wonderful time in the field. 

DOGS NAMED MAX RULE!!!!! (especially girl dogs )


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful. What a fun time she had! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Way to go Maxi! She looks great and still can show those young pups how to do it! Great pics - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Even at twelve, she can really motor. She still seems to have coiled springs for legs. No signs of arthritis yet either. If her hearing was still good she could still be competing.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is so beautiful! Her pictures brought tears to my eyes. I miss my senior girl so much. It is wonderful to see Maxi enjoying life. She is absolutely precious.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy girl! Love it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good girl Maxi! It's so great she is still active and ready to go SC.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Maxi is so beautiful with that bird in her mouth!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Warms my heart and brings a smile to my face to see some old gold with some spring in their step. I'll bet she had a blast showing you she still has "The Stuff".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, I just love that girl...:--heart:


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Something tells me this isn't catch and release.... LoL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty! She looks so happy.


----------

